# Palestinian's unilateral statehood: Will they succeed this time?



## longriver (Nov 16, 2009)

Top Palestinian negotiator Saeb Erekat stated after the EU-Mideast dialogue that Palestine would soon ask the UN to endorse the establishment of a Palestinian state in the entire West Bank and Gaza Strip as the hope for national independence through negotiation with Israel was so vague. 

Palestinian leaders say they want formal recognition of an independent state based on the pre-1967 borders with Israel, which would give them Gaza, the West Bank, and east Jerusalem as their capital. 

But the move appears to be largely symbolic, as a similar declaration was made in 1988 and won the support of dozens of countries but was never implemented on the ground. 

Israel had a quick response toward Palestines unilateral statement. Israel Prime Minister Netanyahu warned on Sunday that Israel might take unilateral steps if the Palestinians did not return to the negotiation table.

Analysts think that Palestines seemingly brave movement would bring them nothing but more lose.

In principle, little would change. The Palestinian Authority would have real control over barely 40 percent of the land it hopes to gain in negotiations, representing major Palestinian population centers in the West Bank but little beyond that. 

Meanwhile, nothing would be solved on the thorny issues that face negotiators, such as Jerusalem, refugees, Palestinian disarmament and borders. These would simply transform from the subject of internationally backed (though not yet started) negotiations between Israel and the PA to bilateral negotiations between Israel and the state of Palestine. The issues themselves would remain unchanged. 

*From Global Times Forum*


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 17, 2009)

"Palestinians never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity." Abba Eban.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 17, 2009)

indeed, if they will just ADMIT that jews are superior and deserve everything then they might be allowed to avoid being Cast Leaded down the same path as North American natives.


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Nov 17, 2009)

The palestinians are divided and confused.  There is a tremendous change going on in the Middle East as Egypt and Saudi Arabia's influence is crumbling while Iran and Turkey are taking up their Ottoman-Safavid roles again. It would be very surprising seeing a deal worked out currently, as the Palestinian leverage will probably increase as the influence of US allies, and the US itself, seriously diminishes over the next 5 years.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 19, 2009)

This is pure politics, get rid of the political leaders of the so-called palestinians, get rid of the rabble rousers, and the Arabs are content to live in prosperity with Jews.

Fuck the two state solution, what a joke, give em an inch and they will take a mile.

If Arabs wont live with jews than Saudi Arabia should take them, of course no smart minded Arab in Israel wants to move to Saudi Arabia, the practising sunnis are just to extreme


----------



## Shogun (Nov 19, 2009)

are you fucking retarded?  How many state based policies meant to prop up JEWS do think conveys that it's the palis who refuse to assimilate with another ethnicity?  Notice, every single zionist jew on this forum REFUSES to admit that they enjoy more ethnic equality here than they ever want to see applied to israel.  Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Shogun said:


> are you fucking retarded?  How many state based policies meant to prop up JEWS do think conveys that it's the palis who refuse to assimilate with another ethnicity?  Notice, every single zionist jew on this forum REFUSES to admit that they enjoy more ethnic equality here than they ever want to see applied to israel.  Give me a fucking break.


You must forgive Shogun, it's not his fault he was born brain damaged.
Israel gave full citizenship to *every single Palestinian* in the country in 1948. Those who left, presumably because they preferred Islamic law, did not get that citizenship. Too bad for them. 
Since then, some of the Palestinians who left decided they wanted full citizenship too. 
Israel decided they would not grant citizenship to just anybody. 
Darn, that sounds just like every other nation on Earth. 
The Palestinians, and anyone else who has Israeli citizenship, has *all *the rights of citizenship. 
But that is not good enough for the Jew hating bigots and retards like Shogun. 
No they want more.
Too bad, there is no more. Full citizenship with equal rights is as good as it gets. 

But ignorant retarded fools don't see that and hate mongering racists don't care.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 19, 2009)

You are right but wasting your time.  Do like me and put the ignorant fucker on ignore and be done with it.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 19, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > are you fucking retarded?  How many state based policies meant to prop up JEWS do think conveys that it's the palis who refuse to assimilate with another ethnicity?  Notice, every single zionist jew on this forum REFUSES to admit that they enjoy more ethnic equality here than they ever want to see applied to israel.  Give me a fucking break.
> ...



yea.. and THAT is why the LAW OF RETURN applies to non-jews (palis) just like it does for the "let's pack the demographic" jewish population, eh?


:rofl

By all means.. let's see you trip up over THAT little zionist snafu, motherfucker.

Indeed, AMERICA sure does prop up a single ethnicity for the sake of a specific ethnic identity, right?  WE IMPORT WHITES IN ORDER TO KEEP EVERYONE ELSE FROM THINKING THAT THIS IS MORE THAN A WHITE NATION, RIGHT STUPID?




uh. oh...  my **** senses are tingling.. that must mean a jew is about to pop in and rah rah cheer your effort to polish the hebrew turd in israel...   in 3...2....


----------



## Shogun (Nov 19, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> You are right but wasting your time.  Do like me and put the ignorant fucker on ignore and be done with it.



THERE IT IS!





Indeed, jew... aparthied solutions is kinda the calling card for your type these days, eh matzo breath?


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Shogun said:


> yea.. and THAT is why the LAW OF RETURN applies to non-jews (palis) just like it does for the "let's pack the demographic" jewish population, eh?


Right because it is unacceptable that any nation should exercise any authority over immigration.
Perhaps you should stop sniffing glue.

And answer this question;
Why would anyone think the historic Philistines from the biblical era were in any way related Arabs from the Islamic Caliphates? There is in fact no evidence for that claim. Even the name Palestinian was simply grabbed as a nomenclature by a group desperate for their own identity. 
Hard to blame them for tiring of association with Arabs.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 19, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > yea.. and THAT is why the LAW OF RETURN applies to non-jews (palis) just like it does for the "let's pack the demographic" jewish population, eh?
> ...



so tell me, dumbass, how many white people do we import to offset the rising latino population?  Oh yea, we don't.  You dance around the FACT that the law of return is used to prop up a false majority just like South Africa enjoyed.  But hey, muslims are just dirty rat people and don't really count, right fucktard?

and, your silly little excuse for marginalizing palis pretty much illustrates the mentality it took to keep blacks from truly enjoying equality until the 60s.  Poor guy.. I guess this WOULD be how your kind react to historic facts that disrupt your zionist cock sucking.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2009)

Shogun said:


> are you fucking retarded?  How many state based policies meant to prop up JEWS do think conveys that it's the palis who refuse to assimilate with another ethnicity?  Notice, every single zionist jew on this forum REFUSES to admit that they enjoy more ethnic equality here than they ever want to see applied to israel.  Give me a fucking break.


You are 100% correct Shogun


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 20, 2009)

Shogun said:


> so tell me, dumbass, how many white people do we import to offset the rising latino population?


How many Latino states currently have laws which eliminate equality based on religion?
How many Latino states are dedicated to the destruction of the USA?
Now, how many Islamic states are dedicated to the destruction of Israel?
And Finally, how many Islamic states currently have laws which eliminate equality based on religion
Exactly.
Again Shogun, you should stop sniffing glue in the hope that someday your brain will recover some semblance of function.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 20, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > so tell me, dumbass, how many white people do we import to offset the rising latino population?
> ...



uh, NONE?  NAME A LATINO STATE IN AMERICA, you dumb motherfucker.  Name ONE.





This is why you find yourself resorting to gay ass PMs instead of facing me out in the forums, pussy.  We have LATINO CRIME all over the west coast.. From gangs to drugs...  and yet, we STILL DONT LIMIT LATINOS FOR THE SAKE OF PRESERVING A CAUCASIAN MAJORITY.




wow, you are fucking stupid.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> You are 100% correct Shogun


Look at what you are truly defending, the defender of homosexual behavior 



Shogun said:


> and, I can show you where homosexuality has taken place for centuries too.  The gov is not your club to wield against those whose morals don't mirror your own, negro.  If that were the case your ass would still be on a farm picking cotton.



Shogun, the man who defends homosexuality.
Shogun the man who projects homosexuality onto others.
Shogun the man who wants to come out of the closet, but is afraid.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 20, 2009)

The only thing the palestinian leaders deserve is death by hanging.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 23, 2009)

Shogun said:


> uh, NONE?  NAME A LATINO STATE IN AMERICA, you dumb motherfucker.  Name ONE.


Mexico


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > uh, NONE?  NAME A LATINO STATE IN AMERICA, you dumb motherfucker.  Name ONE.
> ...






yea!  MEXICO sure is a fucking latino state in AMERICA, you dumb cock sucker!





oh man.. that is rich.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2009)

mdn2000 said:


> The only thing the palestinian leaders deserve is death by hanging.



gosh.. a bible thumping dogma junkie calling for the deaths of muslims?  SAY IT AINT SO, JOE!


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > You are 100% correct Shogun
> ...







and.. i guess we see why you resort to shit like this, eh Mexico is the 51st state?





wow.  no really, WOW.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 23, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Charles Stucker said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


Mexico is a Nation, an independent state.
Mexico has a "Latino" (sic) population.
Mexico is in America.
Or are you so completely retarded that you don't understand some part of the above?


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Charles Stucker said:
> ...



A latino state in AMERICA, you dumb ****.  As in THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.  As in THE DIRECT REFERENCE TO THE ABOVE IN REGARDS FOR ME ASKING WHAT STATE IN AMERICA VALIDATES LATINOS SPECIFICALLY.




This is why you are such a fucking farce around here you silly slimy bastard.


WOW.  seriously.  WOW you are dumb.


----------



## Avenger (Dec 2, 2009)

moot point !

no refugees or Jerusalem solution that Israel would agree to.
yet palestinians themselves (not PLO) care nth for a state WITHOUT rights , military forces , or even independence in their internal issues!


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 13, 2009)

Shogun said:


> yea.. and THAT is why the LAW OF RETURN applies to non-jews (palis) just like it does for the "let's pack the demographic" jewish population, eh?



Israel is a sovereign state entitled to establish its own immigration policies.   



> Indeed, AMERICA sure does prop up a single ethnicity for the sake of a specific ethnic identity, right?  WE IMPORT WHITES IN ORDER TO KEEP EVERYONE ELSE FROM THINKING THAT THIS IS MORE THAN A WHITE NATION, RIGHT STUPID?



Israel is sui generis.  Maybe you heard of the Holocaust?  The International community turned its collective back on Jews of Nazi Germany, thus, justifying a Jewish state where Jews can live without fear of persecution.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 13, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Israel is sui generis.  Maybe you heard of the Holocaust?  The International community turned its collective back on Jews of Nazi Germany, thus, justifying a Jewish state where Jews can live without fear of persecution.



So stealing land from people who had zero to do with the so called holocaust, and giving it to the Jews, was a way to relieve the European guilt?


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 13, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is sui generis.  Maybe you heard of the Holocaust?  The International community turned its collective back on Jews of Nazi Germany, thus, justifying a Jewish state where Jews can live without fear of persecution.
> ...



Are the Palestinians the leftovers form the nation of Palestine? The Brits formed Palestine after they defeated the Ottoman empire in WWI.
Yup lands were stolen, but only because the muslms got their asses kicked in a war.
British Mandate of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Are the palestinians trying to claim land based on the claims of the british, or the Ottoman empire, either way, those claims were lost in armed conflicts.
The Ottomans lost the land in WWI. The Brits left in 1948.
The Israeli govt gave citizenship to anyone that lived in the area when they declared themselves a nation. 
This is akin to the Apaches and Navajos in the USA demanding their own country after they lost their land to a more powerful military and were placed on reservations.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> So stealing land from people who had zero to do with the so called holocaust, and giving it to the Jews, was a way to relieve the European guilt?



Jews purchased the land they came to live on.  The land transactions are well-documented.

The international treaties providing the legal foundation for the reestablishment of Israel were ratified in the early 1920s, well before the Holocaust.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> [
> Yup lands were stolen, but only because the muslms got their asses kicked in a war.



Erm... no. The British played a peripheral role in the Arab Revolt, then proceeded to stab the Arabs in the back by promising rightfully Muslim land to European Jewish colonizers. 

Arab Revolt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Jews purchased the land they came to live on.



...From Ottoman imperialists who had no right to it in the first place. Foreign Jews overwhelmed the region by emigrating from Europe in waves. They were given an amount of land completely disproportional to the size of their population, and ~60 years of Israeli oppression ensued.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




so they lost it a war, or series of wars.
when they lost their land, doens't that mean they got their asses kicked?
so the american indians have only gotten back a portion of their land..........


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> so they lost it a war, or series of wars.


They "lost" it after, as I said, European Jews flocked to Palestine in droves and were unrightfully granted ascendancy in the region by their fellow Europeans. Compare the population map I included in my previous post to Israel's boundaries in 1948 and you'll notice that something just isn't quite right. 



slackjawed said:


> when they lost their land, doens't that mean they got their asses kicked?


If that's what you call European imperialists imposing an undesired part of their population on a foreign people, then yes, I suppose so. 



slackjawed said:


> so the american indians have only gotten back a portion of their land..........


Perhaps they should be treated like Jews were in Israel, giving them most of the land in the United States and political power over the rest of the American population that has lived there for hundreds of years.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 13, 2009)

war lost by force is the same as war lost by deception. its lost.
Now, I believe the modern version of the conflict is based upon this claim. So fa, in my memory, the palestinians have turned down every deal. Didn't yasser continue to want to push isreal  into the sea right up until his death?
So we understand here that a palestinian unilateral establishment of a palestinian state sounds a lot like continuing the plan to take it back by armed conflict.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> war lost by force is the same as war lost by deception. its lost.
> Now, I believe the modern version of the conflict is based upon this claim. So fa, in my memory, the palestinians have turned down every deal. Didn't yasser continue to want to push isreal  into the sea right up until his death?
> So we understand here that a palestinian unilateral establishment of a palestinian state sounds a lot like continuing the plan to take it back by armed conflict.


If the Palestinians are unable to end Israeli persecution non-violently -- and that certainly appears to be the case -- then violence against Israeli military and governmental targets will become necessary and justified. There is a difference between subjugating a land by force and winning one back using force. There is no breaking bread with those who actively oppress you and your people.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > war lost by force is the same as war lost by deception. its lost.
> ...



Thats what I thought it meant when I first heard it. Same thing we have heard for years.
personanly, I am not a zionist, although I don't live in Israel either. I might feel different if I did. 
I am however; one who hates to see people who should be sticking together because they actually have so much in common, resorting to violence.
I am one of those who believes when the bombs go off, we all lose.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...


I'd like to be the same way, which is why I oppose any type of violence carried out against Israeli civilians. I cannot sit by and advocate non-violence against the military, however, when Palestinians are still being attacked and oppressed. I'd like to see the conflict ended as peacefully as possible, but that would require concessions and non-violence from both sides.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I seem to remember several times the palestinians  simply refused any concessions offered. For me, it looks like the palestinians are the ones who refuse to accept that the war is over and that they lost. 
Niether side is right. Both sides have a valid argument.
However the ones who seem to be in support of continuing a lost war, thereby propagating more violence, are the ones with the most blame.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> I cannot sit by and advocate non-violence against the military, however, when Palestinians are still being attacked and oppressed. I'd like to see the conflict ended as peacefully as possible, but that would require concessions and non-violence from both sides.



Pallies are attacked by Israel in self-defense, in response to Pallie terrorism perpetrated against Israelis.

It is Hamas and Fatah who oppress Pallies, not Israel.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> If the Palestinians are unable to end Israeli persecution non-violently -- and that certainly appears to be the case -- then violence against Israeli military and governmental targets will become necessary and justified. There is a difference between subjugating a land by force and winning one back using force. There is no breaking bread with those who actively oppress you and your people.



The only ones persecuting Pallies are their own fascist regimes, who they elected into power, and their Arab brethren who deny them citizenship and keep them in refugee camps and ethnically cleanse them as Kuwait had done.

Stop blaming the Israelis for Arab bad behavior.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 13, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> It is Hamas and Fatah who oppress Pallies, not Israel.



  Ya, right


----------



## Modbert (Dec 13, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > You are 100% correct Shogun
> ...



That is an dishonest way of debate. I'm sure in a debate on gravity, you and Sunni would agree.

This is the same "Hitler did it argument." However, Hitler was also a non-smoker, does that mean everyone should smoke? 

No wonder you suck at debating, you can't even be honest.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Pallies are attacked by Israel in self-defense, in response to Pallie terrorism perpetrated against Israelis.


Yes, that certainly seems to be the laughable claim du jour being tossed around by supporters of Zionist oppression. After all, nothing screams "self defense" like slaughtering one thousand Gazan civilians in response to rockets and mortars that caused no more than thirty fatalities over several years. 



Bea39 said:


> It is Hamas and Fatah who oppress Pallies, not Israel.


Hamas and Fatah are the result of years of blockades and "Cast Lead"-esque civilian-slaughtering operations. Persecution almost invariably begets "terrorism."


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> The only ones persecuting Pallies are their own fascist regimes, who they elected into power, and their Arab brethren who deny them citizenship and keep them in refugee camps and ethnically cleanse them as Kuwait had done.
> 
> Stop blaming the Israelis for Arab bad behavior.


My, yes! Let's ignore Israeli encroachment into Palestinian land and campaigns against Palestinian civilians and focus instead on third-party Arab countries. 

I'll certainly blame Israel for their dismal human rights record vis-a-vis the Palestinians; what's more, I'll support any and all violence against Israel's government and military until the oppression ends.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> My, yes! Let's ignore Israeli encroachment into Palestinian land and campaigns against Palestinian civilians and focus instead on third-party Arab countries.



There is no concept as "Palestinian land"  Land has no nationality.  History edifies that the Pallies rejected sovereignty in 1947.  You don't gain sovereignty by osmosis merely living on land.  

The San Remo Resolution transferred sovereignty over Palestine after collapse of the Ottoman Empire.  The Palestine Mandate established Palestine as the Jewish National Home.  Unless Pallies have legal title to property, and, most do not, then, they are illegal squatters.



> I'll certainly blame Israel for their dismal human rights record vis-a-vis the Palestinians; what's more, I'll support any and all violence against Israel's government and military until the oppression ends.



Pallies had good lives when Israel controlled the territories.  7 universities were built, 155 medical centers were built and Pallies had the highest standard of living in their history.   During my last trip to Gaza, Pallies lamented Israel's withdrawal, when their lives were prosperous and there was law and order.  Today, Gaza is a jungle and they are being abducted, beaten, tortured, shot and murdered.

In the Arab countries, Pallies are denied citizenship and not given healthcare and employment opportunities.

But, you really don't want to talk about mistreatment of Pallies by their own Arab brethren, right?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Yes, that certainly seems to be the laughable claim du jour being tossed around by supporters of Zionist oppression. After all, nothing screams "self defense" like slaughtering one thousand Gazan civilians in response to rockets and mortars that caused no more than thirty fatalities over several years.



Gazans were slaughtered because their own government drew Israel into a war they knew they couldn't win.  They were slaughtered because Hamas established military bases in civilian populations, designed to maximize civilian casualties.  It was Hamas who were caught stealing humanitarian aid meant for Pallie civilians.

In contrast, the IDF took great pains to minimize civilian casualties, from blanketing Gaza with leaflets alerting them to the impending military operation to contacting Pallies by phone and by texting.

1 thousand civilian casualties is minimal.  One million died in the Iran-Iraq War.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> There is no concept as "Palestinian land"  Land has no nationality.  History edifies that the Pallies rejected sovereignty in 1947.  You don't gain sovereignty by osmosis merely living on land.


No, you gain sovereignty when a burning bush promises you a tract of land and instructs you to slaughter everyone in it, right? 



Bea39 said:


> The San Remo Resolution transferred sovereignty over Palestine after collapse of the Ottoman Empire.  The Palestine Mandate established Palestine as the Jewish National Home.  Unless Pallies have legal title to property, and, most do not, then, they are illegal squatters.


Conferences held between colonial powers and false systems of entitlement devised by imperialists are meaningless. The only "squatters" in the area are European Jews, and they'll be evicted like squatters if they continue to claim supremacy over Palestinians, Insha'Allah. 



Bea39 said:


> Pallies had good lives when Israel controlled the territories.  7 universities were built, 155 medical centers were built and Pallies had the highest standard of living in their history.


Yes, all filthy Muslims are better off licking the sanctified boots of Jewish conquerors than they are living according to their own will, right? 

By the same token, Jews should be happy living under Muslim rule, given that they experienced their "Golden Age" while they were subjects of the Caliph in al-Andalus



Bea39 said:


> During my last trip to Gaza, Pallies lamented Israel's withdrawal, when their lives were prosperous and there was law and order.


What a heap of bullshit. 



Bea39 said:


> Today, Gaza is a jungle and they are being abducted, beaten, tortured, shot and murdered.


All thanks to the crippling Israeli blockade that has prevented Gazans from having access to jobs and basic necessities. 



Bea39 said:


> In the Arab countries, Pallies are denied citizenship and not given healthcare and employment opportunities.


Not a far cry from Israel then, eh? The primary differences are that Arab countries aren't using Palestinian civilians for target practice, and there's no pro-Arab group equivalent to the dedicated contingent of Jew-worshiping toadies in the West who seek to perpetuate Israeli oppression. 



Bea39 said:


> But, you really don't want to talk about mistreatment of Pallies by their own Arab brethren, right?


I'm not interested in your diaphanous attempts to steer the discussion away from Israel's persecution of Palestinians, no. You won't have any luck with distactionary tactics here, noobcake.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> No, you gain sovereignty when a burning bush promises you a tract of land and instructs you to slaughter everyone in it, right?



No, you gain sovereignty when the Ottoman Turks lost sovereignty over Palestine in WW I and the WW I Allies transferred sovereignty to the Jews by international treaty in issuing the legally binding San Remo Resolution. 



> Conferences held between colonial powers and false systems of entitlement devised by imperialists are meaningless. The only "squatters" in the area are European Jews, and they'll be evicted like squatters if they continue to claim supremacy over Palestinians, Insha'Allah.



Conferences that led to international law establishing Palestine as the Jewish National Home, in addition to Jewish title to the land in Palestine.  Pallies were bedouin peasants who owned minimal land.  The vast majority of land during Ottoman rule was state-owned.     



> Yes, all filthy Muslims are better off licking the sanctified boots of Jewish conquerors than they are living according to their own will, right?



Muslims invaded Palestine while Jews had been there for thousands of years before Muhammad was even born. 



> By the same token, Jews should be happy living under Muslim rule, given that they experienced their "Golden Age" while they were subjects of the Caliph



Nonsense.  Jews lived lives of humiliation and debasement under Islamic rule.  



> All thanks to the crippling Israeli blockade that has prevented Gazans from having access to jobs and basic necessities.



Nonsense.  Israel withdrew from Gaza and gave Pallies the chance to create a state.  Instead, they shelled Israel with rockets forcing Israel to impose a blockade, which has since been relaxed.  Thomas Friedman, who is pro-Pallie, has castigated Pallies for having had the chance to create their own Singapore, but, instead, creating their own Somalia.



> Not a far cry from Israel then, eh? The primary differences are that Arab countries aren't using Palestinian civilians for target practice...



More nonsense.  Hamas is using Fatah members as target practice.  It has been Israel that has saved the lives of Fatah Pallies threatened by Hamas since Egypt wants nothing to do with Pallies.  

The Arab countries have neglected the Pallies, having contributed to their plight by launching wars against Israel and causing them to become refugees in the process.  Despite their oil wealth, the Arabs do little to assist the Pallies.

I know this is a bitter pill for Arabs to swallow.



> and there's no pro-Arab group equivalent to the dedicated contingent of Jew-worshiping toadies in the West who seek to perpetuate Israeli oppression.



Why would the West support Arabs when it has been Arabs who sided with the Nazis and the Soviets?  Arabs and their failed totalitarian regimes do not reflect Western values while Jews do. 



> I'm not interested in your diaphanous attempts to steer the discussion away from Israel's persecution of Palestinians, no. You won't have any luck with distactionary tactics here, noobcake.



It is the Pallies and their numerous terrorist factions who have been persecuting Jews since Muhammad the sex pervert and pedophile invaded Palestine and massacred and enslaved Jews.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like someone doesn't comprehend the hilarity of the Canaan punchline every time they make excuses for zionism..  as if we are not all aware of how the jews have historically rationalized butchering people for that land.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 13, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Looks like someone doesn't comprehend the hilarity of the Canaan punchline every time they make excuses for zionism..  as if we are not all aware of how the jews have historically rationalized butchering people for that land.



Zionism is merely Jewish self-determination, which the UN Charter advocates for all people.

Denial of Jewish self-determination constitutes anti-Semitism based on US and EU guidelines.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Conferences that led to international law establishing Palestine as the Jewish National Home, in addition to Jewish title to the land in Palestine.  Pallies were bedouin peasants who owned minimal land.  The vast majority of land during Ottoman rule was state-owned.




			
				Kalam said:
			
		

> Conferences held between colonial powers and false systems of entitlement devised by imperialists are meaningless. The only "squatters" in the area are European Jews, and they'll be evicted like squatters if they continue to claim supremacy over Palestinians, Insha'Allah.






Bea39 said:


> Muslims invaded Palestine while Jews had been there for thousands of years before Muhammad was even born.


Jews under the Hasmonean Dynasty lost Palestine to the Romans; control was transferred to the Byzantines when the empire was split in two. Muslims took Jerusalem from the Byzantines, who had exiled many of the Jews.



Bea39 said:


> Nonsense.  Jews lived lives of humiliation and debasement under Islamic rule.


Historical ignorance is a hallmark of Zionism.

Sephardim



Bea39 said:


> Nonsense.  Israel withdrew from Gaza and gave Pallies the chance to create a state.  Instead, they shelled Israel with rockets forcing Israel to impose a blockade, which has since been relaxed.  Thomas Friedman, who is pro-Pallie, has castigated Pallies for having had the chance to create their own Singapore, but, instead, creating their own Somalia.


An abatement in rocket and mortar attacks that essentially amounted to a full-fledged halt occurred late in 2008. Israel, in response, did absolutely nothing in the way of relaxing the blockade and the attacks predictably resumed. In a fit of mock-surprise, Israel used this as a pretense for slaughtering Palestinian civilians in Cast Lead. That's the typical Zionist way of going about things, I suppose. 



Bea39 said:


> More nonsense.  Hamas is using Fatah members as target practice.  It has been Israel that has saved the lives of Fatah Pallies threatened by Hamas since Egypt wants nothing to do with Pallies.


Please, let's see a comparison of the number of Palestinians killed by Hamas with those killed by Israel. No, wait, don't tell me: "Hamas uses 'human shields', therefore every Palestinian death can automatically be attributed to them!" 

I've heard it all before, Kimosabe. 



Bea39 said:


> The Arab countries have neglected the Pallies, having contributed to their plight by launching wars against Israel and causing them to become refugees in the process.


Failed diversion. 



Bea39 said:


> I know this is a bitter pill for Arabs to swallow.


I'm about as much of an Arab as you are, Schlomo. 



Bea39 said:


> Why would the West support Arabs when it has been Arabs who sided with the Nazis and the Soviets?


Nothing like a propagandistic blanket statement to garnish a fresh heap of IDF-approved bullshit. Only in the mind of an Israel-supporter is the nominal support of a few leaders tantamount to the support of every person of the same ethnoreligious background. If _that's_ not true, then how could we justify Cast Lead? 



Bea39 said:


> Arabs and their failed totalitarian regimes do not reflect Western values while Jews do.


I'll agree that Israel is similar to America as it was 100 or so years ago. 



Bea39 said:


> It is the Pallies and their numerous terrorist factions who have been persecuting Jews since Muhammad the sex pervert and pedophile invaded Palestine and massacred and enslaved Jews.


The Messenger (SAWS) neither invaded Palestine nor massacred any group of non-combatants, Jewbag. I woudn't suggest mixing Islamic history with Biblical nonsense; it was Moses who allegedly slaughtered civilian populations and instructed his soldiers to take little girls as sex slaves (Numbers 31.)

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'd like to remain focused on the discussion at hand.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Jews under the Hasmonean Dynasty lost Palestine to the Romans; control was transferred to the Byzantines when the empire was split in two. Muslims took Jerusalem from the Byzantines, who had exiled many of the Jews.



Complete gibberish.  You are obviously not informed on the subject matter.  I am informed.  Good for me.  Bad for you.

The San Remo Resolution that transferred sovereignty over Palestine to the Jews constitutes international law.  The Palestine Mandate unanimously ratified by the League of Nations established the legal and political foundations for the Jewish homeland in Palestine and remains legally viable as part of the UN Charter.



> Historical ignorance is a hallmark of Zionism.



Thus far, your ignorance is the only thing that distinguishes you.



> An abatement in rocket and mortar attacks that essentially amounted to a full-fledged halt occurred late in 2008. Israel, in response, did absolutely nothing in the way of relaxing the blockade and the attacks predictably resumed. In a fit of mock-surprise, Israel used this as a pretense for slaughtering Palestinian civilians in Cast Lead. That's the typical Zionist way of going about things, I suppose.



Hamas never renewed the ceasefire, which has been verified by Abbas, by Egypt and by other Arab leaders.

Had the IDF really wanted to slaughter Pallies, they could have liquidated the entire population in a few minutes.  After 3 weeks of war, only a few hundred Pallies were killed.  Not exactly a slaughter, after all.  



> Please, let's see a comparison of the number of Palestinians killed by Hamas with those killed by Israel. No, wait, don't tell me: "Hamas uses 'human shields', therefore every Palestinian death can automatically be attributed to them!"



Hamas should not be murdering any Pallies.  It's their own people, for God's sake.  



> 've heard it all before, Kimosabe.



PWNED.



> Failed diversion.



PWNED, again.



> I'm about as much of an Arab as you are, Schlomo.



PWNED, yet, again.



> Nothing like a propagandistic blanket statement to garnish a fresh heap of IDF-approved bullshit. Only in the mind of an Israel-supporter is the nominal support of a few leaders tantamount to the support of every person of the same ethnoreligious background. If _that's_ not true, then how could we justify Cast Lead?



You are out of gas.   



> Now, if you'll excuse me, I'd like to remain focused on the discussion at hand.



Ha, I have demolished you.  Now, run along, little boy.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 13, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Complete gibberish.  You are obviously not informed on the subject matter.


Which part, in your mind, was incorrect? 



Bea39 said:


> I am informed.  Good for me.  Bad for you.


Your inauspicious first posts here suggest otherwise. 



Bea39 said:


> Thus far, your ignorance is the only thing that distinguishes you.


In my relatively short and forgettable exchange with you, we've seen historically ignorant claims that Arabs took Palestine from the Jews in the 7th century and that Jews did not experience a "Golden Age" under Muslim rule (which, by their own admission, they did.) Clearly, I'm the ignorant one -- tell that to yourself if you must, Mordechai.



Bea39 said:


> Hamas never renewed the ceasefire, which has been verified by Abbas, by Egypt and by other Arab leaders.



Haniyeh: All Palestinian factions should honor truce - Israel News, Ynetnews
Hamas official slams factions for firing rockets into Israel_English_Xinhua

Hamas was clearly under the impression that some sort of deal had been worked out, which would explain the "lull" in rocket and mortar attacks:







What resulted from a near halt in rocket and mortar attacks was a barely perceptible change in the amount of goods allowed into the Gaza strip -- certainly nowhere near the level of goods that flowed in prior to Hamas' election. So, as a consequence, the attacks continued. 

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Truce barely eases Gaza embargo

Putting two and two together seems to be easy enough for those of us who aren't worshipers of Israel. 



Bea39 said:


> Had the IDF really wanted to slaughter Pallies, they could have liquidated the entire population in a few minutes.  After 3 weeks of war, only a few hundred Pallies were killed.  Not exactly a slaughter, after all.


Try over one thousand. While I'm sure you would have creamed your jeans if the IDF had totally annihilated the place, that would hardly give them room to claim that the deaths were merely unavoidable "collateral damage."



			
				Kalam said:
			
		

> Please, let's see a comparison of the number of Palestinians killed by Hamas with those killed by Israel.




Bea39 said:


> Hamas should not be murdering any Pallies.  It's their own people, for God's sake.


That's what I thought. 



Bea39 said:


> PWNED.


Yarmulke on a bit too tight? 



Bea39 said:


> PWNED, again.


Yeah, retard, you sure "PWNED" me by incorrectly assuming that I was an Arab. 



Bea39 said:


> PWNED, yet, again.


I suppose these are the sort of asininities I should expect from a poster of your intellectual caliber. 



Bea39 said:


> You are out of gas.


On the contrary, bitch; I have yet to turn the car on. 



Bea39 said:


> Ha, I have demolished you.  Now, run along, little boy.


That's cute.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 13, 2009)

There would already BE a State next to Israel run by Arabs if in 1947 and 48 the Arabs had created one. Or if the last 3 times Israel offered to help them create a State the Arabs had not launched suicide attaacks and rocket/mortor attacks on Israel in response. Or have we forgotten the last couple attempts by the Arabs to oppose Israeli supported Statehood for that regions Arabs?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> > In my relatively short and forgettable exchange with you, we've seen historically ignorant claims that Arabs took Palestine from the Jews in the 7th century and that Jews did not experience a "Golden Age" under Muslim rule (which, by their own admission, they did.) Clearly, I'm the ignorant one -- tell that to yourself if you must, Mordechai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like someone doesn't comprehend the hilarity of the Canaan punchline every time they make excuses for zionism..  as if we are not all aware of how the jews have historically rationalized butchering people for that land.
> ...



riiight.. just like the Ku Klux Klan is just a social club, eh ****?





It's funny to watch your kind insist that racism doesn't apply to a racist jew like it does a southern American who, coincidentally, used the same excuses for racism that you do.  I guess this is what happens when people start to believe their MASTER RACE, er Chosen status.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Wow, kid, you do have a foul mouth?  How is that working out for you?  Is flipping burgers for a living fun?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...



who is flipping burgers, ****?  I'm sitting at my office desk laughing at your **** ass RIGHT NOW.   Say, any more mom jokes you want to post, ****, or did you LEARN YOUR LESSON.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> who is flipping burgers, ****?  I'm sitting at my office desk laughing at your **** ass RIGHT NOW.   Say, any more mom jokes you want to post, ****, or did you LEARN YOUR LESSON.



Your "office" is the take-out window at Burger King.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > who is flipping burgers, ****?  I'm sitting at my office desk laughing at your **** ass RIGHT NOW.   Say, any more mom jokes you want to post, ****, or did you LEARN YOUR LESSON.
> ...



fast food insults were invented by the jews at masada.

true story.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> fast food insults were invented by the jews at masada.
> 
> true story.



What have you invented, chat room moderator?  LOL.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > fast food insults were invented by the jews at masada.
> ...



the french fry. oh, wait, that was moses.

gimme a minute, i'll make something up and get back to you.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> gimme a minute, i'll make something up and get back to you.



Make up a better job than chat room moderator, loser.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > who is flipping burgers, ****?  I'm sitting at my office desk laughing at your **** ass RIGHT NOW.   Say, any more mom jokes you want to post, ****, or did you LEARN YOUR LESSON.
> ...







Is this the staggering ability of your shit talking when not hiding behind mom jokes, you **** heifer?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > gimme a minute, i'll make something up and get back to you.
> ...



Apparently, he'd have to ask a jew to invent something first.  You know, given that jews are magic and all.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



i've developed a foreskin wallet, that, when rubbed, becomes a suitcase.

i'm hoping i can get first round funding from bea. he's a *CEO*, you know.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Apparently, he'd have to ask a jew to invent something first.  You know, given that jews are magic and all.



Jews are superior, which is why losers in life are so jealous of them.  How many burgers have you flipped today?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, he'd have to ask a jew to invent something first.  You know, given that jews are magic and all.
> ...



AND there we have it, folks!





please, call someone ELSE a racist, you silly fucking **** heifer.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> AND there we have it, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't everyone superior to you, burger flipper?


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > AND there we have it, folks!
> ...



try one of the other 87 keys.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > AND there we have it, folks!
> ...



Clearly, you aren't.  I guess it's time to cry to the mossad that a dirty ass goyim is laughing at you, eh gas chamber?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Is this the staggering ability of your shit talking when not hiding behind mom jokes, you **** heifer?



Starting my own business and growing it into a muti-million dollar enterprise is what my staggering ability is all about.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the staggering ability of your shit talking when not hiding behind mom jokes, you **** heifer?
> ...



.....says the anonymous internet GAZILIONAIR!!


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



geez, yet another hard driving entrepreneur spending some down time here at USMB in between deals. 



pssst, ravi is really steve jobs. keep it under your hat.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

shit.. Im the guy behind the guy behind the guy that allows Warren Buffet his monthly allowance!


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> shit.. Im the guy behind the guy behind the guy that allows Warren Buffet his monthly allowance!



you're hathaway!?

does your sister still work at the commerce bank of beverly hills?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Clearly, you aren't.



Hmmm, let's see...

Me: Princeton University, summa cun laude
New York University, JD, MBA
Goldman Sachs Vice President
Founder of international venture capital firm
Beautiful family
10,000 sq. ft. custom-designed home in Saddle River, NJ on 4 acres with indoor pool, gym and home theater, tennis court; 5 bedrooms, 5 baths
Drive Ferrari F430
Wear custom-made suits from Savile Row, London
Wear custom-made shirts from Rome
Wear custom-made shoes from London

How are you doing in life?


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, you aren't.
> ...



the onion's two doors down on your right, ezekiel.

they pay for comedy. we get it for free.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> the onion's two doors down on your right, ezekiel.
> 
> they pay for comedy. we get it for free.



Sucks being you, eh, chat room mod?

See what has become of you for not studying in school?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, you aren't.
> ...






oh YEA... you sure do have an overactive imagination!





You sound like DavidS filling out his jewdate profile...


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > the onion's two doors down on your right, ezekiel.
> ...



yeah, i've been doomed to talking to asshats on the internet.

c'est la vie.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > the onion's two doors down on your right, ezekiel.
> ...




well, it seems to work out pretty well for PWNING hilarious jews who seem to want us to think that he's some kind of global playboy...





Sounds like your self esteem could use another shot of anonymity.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> yeah, i've been doomed to talking to asshats on the internet.
> 
> c'est la vie.



But, I can turn asshats like you off.  Sucka!


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, i've been doomed to talking to asshats on the internet.
> ...



funny you should mention that...

asshat


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> well, it seems to work out pretty well for PWNING hilarious jews who seem to want us to think that he's some kind of global playboy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a playboy.  Happily married with two kids.

High self-esteem and high net worth.

How many burgers have you flipped today?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> funny you should mention that...
> 
> asshat



Funny you are a chat room mod, asshat.  LOL


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Found another Jew to stalk, huh Del, ya worthless mod?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...



uh oh.. looks like the mossad transfer just met his handler....


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...



yeah, you were too boring. this one's pretty funny and he's almost literate which gives him two legs up on you.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> yeah, you were too boring. this one's pretty funny and he's almost literate which gives him two legs up on you.



And, being a chat room moderator naturally makes you literate, right?  LOL.

I mean, is there anything lower in life?


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, you were too boring. this one's pretty funny and he's almost literate which gives him two legs up on you.
> ...



than you? probably not, but nature is infinite in its abilities to amaze.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, you were too boring. this one's pretty funny and he's almost literate which gives him two legs up on you.
> ...



well..  he could always be JEWISH, I guess....  what is lower than that?





you set yourself up for that one, pal.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> well..  he could always be JEWISH, I guess....  what is lower than that?



Jealous of Jews, eh? 

Sucks to be you, right?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > well..  he could always be JEWISH, I guess....  what is lower than that?
> ...



no one is jealous of jews, jew.  Declaring as much in order to alleviate your pitiful self esteem really doesn't float around here.  And, i've already told you I'd rather be me than you so.. i guess we can see why you started this morning with a mom joke rather than anything more profound that insisting on jewish superiority.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> no one is jealous of jews, jew.  Declaring as much in order to alleviate your pitiful self esteem really doesn't float around here.  And, i've already told you I'd rather be me than you so.. i guess we can see why you started this morning with a mom joke rather than anything more profound that insisting on jewish superiority.



You are jealous of Jews and it is readily evident.  We are more highly educated, more successful and more prosperous.  

You have every justification to be jealous.  Your life is pitiful.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > no one is jealous of jews, jew.  Declaring as much in order to alleviate your pitiful self esteem really doesn't float around here.  And, i've already told you I'd rather be me than you so.. i guess we can see why you started this morning with a mom joke rather than anything more profound that insisting on jewish superiority.
> ...



which is why you require a host to leech off of like israel does the US, eh punchline?




Much like your entire forum input thus far today you don't seem to have a firm grasp on clairvoyance.  It seems your hebrew crystal ball is letting you down AGAIN.  I am about as much impressed by your fabricated tales as your nose is a single kleenex.  Maybe you should go try this schtick out on the passengers of your jersey subway and come back with new material.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> which is why you require a host to leech off of like israel does the US, eh punchline?



Who is leeching off the US, loser?

A few contributions Israel has made to the US...

Since 1967, Israel has given to the Pentagon Soviet military equipment captured in conflicts with Soviet-supported Arab countries, providing important data. Israel gave the US a full squadron of MiG-21s which was called the &#8220;Top Gun&#8221; squadron and used by the U.S. Air Force and Navy for training purposes. 

In 1970, Israel forced the withdrawal of the Syrian army from US-ally Jordan while the U.S. was involved militarily in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia, helping to prevent the collapse of a pro-American government and the installation of a pro-Soviet regime.

In the 1973 War, Israel defeated Soviet-trained and equipped Egyptian and Syrian armies. Israel shared captured Soviet equipment with the US. Israel emerged the one reliable ally where U.S. troops could land, where U.S. equipment can be pre-positioned and where the U.S. has friendly port facilities, saving the US billions of dollars.

In 1982, Israel destroyed Soviet anti-aircraft systems in Lebanon that were considered impenetrable by American weapons. Israel shared with the US insights from the conflict, estimated to be worth billions of dollars.

Senator Daniel Inouye has stated that Israeli data on the Soviet military has saved the U.S. billions of dollars and that the contribution made by Israeli intelligence to America exceeds information provided by all NATO countries combined.

In 1981, Israel bombed the Iraqi nuclear reactor at Osirak, stalling Saddam Hussein&#8217;s nuclear capabilities and allowing the U.S. to engage in conventional warfare with Iraq.

Israel has provided critical analysis of the F16 to General Dynamics that resulted in 600 improvements, including structural enhancements, software changes, increased capability landing gear, radio improvements and avionic modifications.

In the Gulf War, Israel provided the US with key intelligence, air cover for military cargo and had IDF stationed in the Iraqi desert to rescue American pilots.

The IDF was the sole military force in the region that could successfully challenge the Iraqi army. That fact, which Saddam Hussein understood, was a deterrent to further Iraqi aggression.

The US military benefited from the use of Israeli-made Have Nap air-launched missiles on its B-52 bombers. The Navy used Israeli Pioneer pilotless drones for reconnaissance in the Gulf.

Israel provided mine plows that were used to clear paths for Allied forces through Iraqi minefields.

Mobile bridges flown directly from Israel to Saudi Arabia were used by the U.S. Marine Corps

Israel Aircraft Industries developed conformal fuel tanks that enhanced the range of F15 aircraft used in the Gulf War.

An Israeli-produced targeting system was used to increase the Cobra helicopter's night-fighting capabilities.

Israel manufactured the canister for the highly successful Tomahawk missile.

Night-vision goggles used by U.S. forces were supplied by Israel.

A low-altitude warning system produced and developed in Israel was utilized on Blackhawk helicopters.

Other Israeli equipment provided to U.S. forces included flack vests, gas masks and sandbags.

Israel offered the United States the use of military and hospital facilities. U.S. ships utilized Haifa port shipyard maintenance and support on their way to the Gulf.

General George Keegan, former head of U.S. Air Force Intelligence, has stated that &#8220;Israel is worth five CIA&#8217;s.&#8221; He said that between 1974 and 
1990, Israel received $18.3 billion in U.S. military grants, but, that in the same timeframe Israel provided the U.S. with $50-$80 billion in intelligence, research and development savings and Soviet weapons systems given to the U.S.

Israel shares with the US important experience in homeland defense and warfare against suicide bombers and car bombs. 

In preparation for the Iraq War, American soldiers trained in IDF facilities and Israeli drones flew above the Sunni Triangle and in Afghanistan providing U.S. Marines with critical intelligence.

In Iraq, Israeli advisers have trained US special forces in aggressive counter-insurgency operations, including the use of assassination squads against guerrilla leaders. 

The IDF sent urban warfare specialists to Fort Bragg in North Carolina, the home of US special forces, and Israeli military consultants have also visited Iraq. 

The US Army also travelled to Israel to glean lessons learned from their counterterrorist operations in urban areas. The IDF regularly shared its experience in the West Bank and Gaza with the US armed forces. The Pentagon regularly asked the IDF to debrief on operations similar to those engaged in by US military forces.

An American liaison team had been responsible for coordinating efforts and intelligence between the Pentagon, the IDF, and American forces. Major General Charles Simpson, the chief liaison officer for the U.S. Army, met repeatedly with IDF Chief of Staff Moshe Ya'alon on this joint project. 

Joint air force exercises, such as the Juniper Cobra, had taken place between Israeli and the American Patriot artillery in the Negev and radar units from the U.S. Sixth Fleet. Noble Dina, an anti-submarine warfare exercise, were executed with the combined efforts of the Israel Navy and the Sixth Fleet. 

American soldiers were in Israel prior to the Iraq war to work with anti-missile defenses, both the U.S.-made Patriot and the Arrow, developed by both Israel and the U.S. 

The U.S. sailed an aircraft carrier, the Harry Truman, into the Mediterranean Sea. The aircraft allowed U.S. planes to reach Iraqi targets by flying over Israeli and Jordanian territory. Israel has permitted the use of its air zones. 

Israel has been sharing with the US its experience in combating Palestinian terrorism, which has been helpful in the US's war in Afghanistan. The US military benefits from Israel&#8217;s tactics against suicide bombers, car bombs and improvised explosive devices. 

Most of the US military aid to Israel must be spent in the United States, which benefits US military contractors. 

In contrast to US commitments to Korea, Japan, Germany and numerous other countries in which the US has over 100 military bases, the US has no military bases in Israel. 

Former Secretary of State and NATO forces Commander Alexander Haig has said that he is pro-Israeli because Israel is "the largest American aircraft carrier in the world that cannot be sunk, does not carry even one American soldier, and is located in a critical region for American national security" 

In the immediate aftermath of Hurricane Katrina in August 2005, Israel provided assistance to the relief efforts. An Israeli airlift arrived in Little Rock, Arkansas with an eighty-ton shipment of humanitarian aid, including baby food, diapers, water, ready-to-eat meals, clothes, tents, blankets, mattresses, stretchers, first aid kits, wheelchairs and other medical supplies.

In addition to government aid, Israeli non-profit organizations assisted in the relief efforts. Magen David Adom (Israel's national emergency medical, disaster, ambulance and blood bank service) began the "United Brotherhood Operation," which sent a plane-load of supplies and financial assistance. IsraAid, the coordinating body of Israeli non-profits organizations involved in relief work, sent a delegation of medical personnel, psychologists and experienced search-and-rescue divers.

Five universities in Israel welcomed displaced American students from the affected areas and invited both undergraduate and graduate students to continue their studies in Israel.

When terrorists bombed the U.S. embassies in Kenya and Tanzania in August 1998, Israel immediately dispatched search and rescue teams to assist in saving the victims trapped under the rubble. The IDF's Home Front Command Rescue Unit was the first delegation to arrive from abroad, and was accompanied by military and civilian doctors, rescue dogs and high-tech rescue equipment. The Israeli team led the rescue operation in Nairobi, Kenya and was able to pull three survivors from the building, perform life-saving operations and provide medical care to the victims of the bombing.

Tell us about your amazing contributions to the US, loser.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

now link your source, lil jewish virtual library...





I BET YOU WONT.


But, regardless, I bet you would not be so cavalier if the US chose to cut off israels yearly billion dollar allowance.  Like I said, you have more in common with a tick on a dog's balls than you do an reason to be jealous.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> now link your source, lil jewish virtual library...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Owned.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > now link your source, lil jewish virtual library...
> ...



uh.. you didn't post your link, stupid.  PWNED, INDEED!


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> uh.. you didn't post your link, stupid.  PWNED, INDEED!



You have been made a total fool of by me.  Do yourself a favor and don't even attempt to debate me as I will crush you like a steamroller.

I own you.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > uh.. you didn't post your link, stupid.  PWNED, INDEED!
> ...



you own him in the same sense that you own a ferrari.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > uh.. you didn't post your link, stupid.  PWNED, INDEED!
> ...



How is that Englich grammar treating you?  By the look of your first clusterfucked sentence...

The only thing you are capable of crushing are pali toddlers, jew boy.  Every time your kind take on someone who is not a refugee or displaced by zionism you get your ass handed to you in the shower stall.  You might want to remember why your kind cries martyr more often than they are intimidating.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> The only thing you are capable of crushing are pali toddlers, jew boy.  Every time your kind take on someone who is not a refugee or displaced by zionism you get your ass handed to you in the shower stall.  You might want to remember why your kind cries martyr more often than they are intimidating.



Yawn.  I own you.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you are capable of crushing are pali toddlers, jew boy.  Every time your kind take on someone who is not a refugee or displaced by zionism you get your ass handed to you in the shower stall.  You might want to remember why your kind cries martyr more often than they are intimidating.
> ...



I am not your family blintz recipe, jew boy.  Every time you claim to own someone else the clearer it is how intimidated you are.  You'll know better, like your ancestors learned, the second you are capable of doing more than hiding behind an anonymous internet.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I am not your family blintz recipe, jew boy.  Every time you claim to own someone else the clearer it is how intimidated you are.  You'll know better, like your ancestors learned, the second you are capable of doing more than hiding behind an anonymous internet.



Owned.  Enjoy your leash?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I am not your family blintz recipe, jew boy.  Every time you claim to own someone else the clearer it is how intimidated you are.  You'll know better, like your ancestors learned, the second you are capable of doing more than hiding behind an anonymous internet.
> ...




Indeed, are you enjoying the rash-inducing collar around your neck, jew boy?


owned, indeed.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Indeed, are you enjoying the rash-inducing collar around your neck, jew boy?
> 
> 
> owned, indeed.



I enjoy showing everyone what a self-hating failure you are, loserboy.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, are you enjoying the rash-inducing collar around your neck, jew boy?
> ...



when do you plan on starting?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> when do you plan on starting?



Another member of the self-loathing loser club.   Proud to be a chat room mod, you failure in life?


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > when do you plan on starting?
> ...



just happy not to be you, thanks.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> just happy not to be you, thanks.



I think everyone sees you are quite bitter not to be me, loserboy.  I'm successful and you are a chat room mod.  LOL LOL LOL.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



who on earth *is* this person?


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...



i dunno. s/he washed up and started laying claim to every invention since fire for the israelis. when i correct him/her, he took exception and it's gone pretty much downhill since. i plan on taking a hot shower after logging off though.

happy 4th night, btw.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...



A person that tried to debate only to have Del, Shogun and Dogshit come in and derail the thread!


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> i dunno. s/he washed up and started laying claim to every invention since fire for the israelis. when i correct him/her, he took exception and it's gone pretty much downhill since. i plan on taking a hot shower after logging off though.
> 
> happy 4th night, btw.



But, you cannot correct me, chat room mod loser.  You must know this.  After all, you volunteer to waste all day reading posts while others are making millions.  Now, how smart can you really be, after all?  Not very.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You corrected nothing ya dirty hippie!


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i dunno. s/he washed up and started laying claim to every invention since fire for the israelis. when i correct him/her, he took exception and it's gone pretty much downhill since. i plan on taking a hot shower after logging off though.
> ...



the bar is set so low by you that it really doesn't matter, does it?

tell us about your ferrari again.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



piss off, halfwit.

your girlfriend is calling your old lady.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



you do know that's not my picture, right, asshat?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> the bar is set so low by you that it really doesn't matter, does it?
> 
> tell us about your ferrari again.



You have set the bar low in life, chat room mod.  Mine is significantly higher.  

Therein is the distinction, loser.  You read posts for free.  I create wealth for myself and others.

How humiliating.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> you do know that's not my picture, right, asshat?



Who cares, really?  You volunteer to be a chat room mod, loser.  LOL  LOL  LOL


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> piss off, halfwit.
> 
> your girlfriend is calling your old lady.



You're a wit?  You're a loser who mods a chat room.  Is there anything lower in life?


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > the bar is set so low by you that it really doesn't matter, does it?
> ...



if you feel humiliated, you should change your life, sonny.

it's not my fault you're not the brightest candle in the menorah.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...



someone who makes me appreciate you just a little bit more.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



well, they invented a lot. 

thanks re the 4th night... the boy is making out like a bandit.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



no doubt, just not what he claimed.

good for z, kids should make out like bandits this time of year.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

I was going to say, the loon wasn't still going was she?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> if you feel humiliated, you should change your life, sonny.
> 
> it's not my fault you're not the brightest candle in the menorah.



You volunteer to be a chat room moderator.

Owned.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > if you feel humiliated, you should change your life, sonny.
> ...



actually, i was asked.

you seem to think that saying owned means something.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

jews invented OWNED.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

As God of this existence, I hereby transfer ownership of Bea to Del and Shogun collectively. You'll have to feed, bathe, and water her. Consider it a test.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> As God of this existence, I hereby transfer ownership of Bea to Del and Shogun collectively. You'll have to feed, bathe, and water her. Consider it a test.



consider me to have failed.

again.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Kid, ask your parents to teach you how to use a search engine in order to do some basic historical research.
> 
> Arabs originated from the Arabian Peninsula.  Hence, their ethnic classification of Arabs.


Non-sequitur. The origin of Arabs was not being discussed; you incorrectly claimed that Arabs took Israel from Jews in the 7th century in a predictable display of brazen Zionist historical ignorance. I corrected you and pointed out that Romans had taken the land from the Jewish Hasmonean dynasty centuries earlier and passed it on to the Byzantine Empire after the division of CE 330. Try to keep up. 



Bea39 said:


> The Golden Age of Spain refers to the heightened level of cultural development, such as art, literature and architecture.  It has nothing to do with the treatment of Jews in Spain.  Jews retained dhimmi status.


As if that's necessarily a bad thing. Jews in al-Andalus were markedly better off than Muslims in Gaza today. The "Golden Age" refers to the "era of Muslim rule" under which the Jews lived and the societal framework in which their cultural development took place.  From the article posted earlier:

_Both Muslims and Jews built a civilization, based in Cordoba, known as Al-Andalus, which was more advanced than any civilization in Europe at that time. Jews were able to coexist peacefully with their neighbors; however, they were still treated as dhimmis, "People of the Book" (Jews and Christians) who are protected under Islamic law.

...

*The era of Muslim rule in Spain (8th-11th century) was considered the "Golden Age" for Spanish Jewry.* Jewish intellectual and spiritual life flourished and many Jews served in Spanish courts. 

...

Jews lived separately in aljamas (Jewish quarters). They were given administrative control over their communities and managed their own communal affairs. Jews had their own court system, known as the Bet Din. Rabbis served as judges and rendered both religious and civil legal opinions.

Islamic culture also influenced the Jews. Muslim and Jewish customs and practices became intertwined. For example, Arabic was used for prayers rather than Hebrew or Spanish. Before entering the synagogue, Jews washed their hands and feet, which is a practice done before entering a mosque. Arab melodies were used for Jewish songs. Jews wore the clothing style of their Moorish neighbors, although they were not allowed to wear silk or furs.​_


Bea39 said:


> Your ignorance of the subject matter is embarrassing.


I find it amusing that you say things like this after demonstrating your ignorance of basic aspects of your own history. 



Bea39 said:


> Wikipedia is not a reliable source.  You should know this.


The information came directly from the Israeli "Intelligence & Terrorism Information Center." See the bottom of page 10, chump change. 

http://www.terrorism-info.org.il/malam_multimedia/English/eng_n/pdf/hamas_e017.pdf



Bea39 said:


> Hamas chose not to renew their hudna with Israel.  This is a matter of historical fact.


Who can blame them? We are all well aware of the fact that Israeli actions constituted both the long-term cause of the war, namely Israel's failure to life the blockade after Hamas put a halt to rocket and mortar attacks, and the short-term cause:

Gaza truce broken as Israeli raid kills six Hamas gunmen | World news | guardian.co.uk



Bea39 said:


> You cannot even grasp history or reality.  Now, you want to try to tackle basic math?


I like that, without meaning to, you made a distinction between reality and "history." I suppose that was a Freudian slip of sorts; it is clear to even the most casual observer that the Zionist version of history has nothing to do with reality at all. 



Bea39 said:


> No, Hamas creamed their jeans in fighting out of uniform, a violation of the law of armed conflict, in booby trapping buildings, a violation of the law of armed conflict, in using ambulances for military purposes, a violation of the law of armed conflict and in establishing military bases in mosques, hospitals, schools and homes, another violation of the law of armed conflict.  All designed to maximize civilian casualties of their own people.


If that's the case, then the IDF must be quite retarded for having taken Hamas' bait and killing all of those civilians anyway. 



Bea39 said:


> Thus far, I've demolished every pathetic point you have tried to make.


Only in your own mind. 



Bea39 said:


> Do your mommy and daddy know about your use of foul language, sonny boy?  They must be proud of you.


I'd advise against mentioning my family in any of your half-baked arguments, Chaim. 



Bea39 said:


> Have a nice day in juvenile detention, kid.


Sorry, I don't live in Israel -- I'm not going to be jailed for being an uppity goy.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

shit.. My gigapets always died and I already have one dog to take outside to shit so he's going to have to stay at Del's house.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> consider me to have failed.
> 
> again.



Dammit, you guys literally crucified my poor kid. Now he won't even come out of his room. This is the least you could do.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> shit.. My gigapets always died and I already have one dog to take outside to shit so he's going to have to stay at Del's house.



it'll be quite a comedown from jersey city.


----------



## Intense (Dec 14, 2009)

We were all chillin in the great Communist Utopia and Noah ruined it all by plowing into and rupturing the peoples water main. Noah took possession of an Ark, and that was the beginning of Capitalism, Exclusive Membership, and private property. You are so right! You have never been more right!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > shit.. My gigapets always died and I already have one dog to take outside to shit so he's going to have to stay at Del's house.
> ...




teach those bean eaters to speak and dress like guidos and wear fake bake tan spray.  He'll feel at home in no time.  You might need to import some Italian print shirts though...


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69VsAEafSgM[/ame]


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> .
> 
> Non-sequitur. The origin of Arabs was not being discussed; you incorrectly claimed that Arabs took Israel from Jews in the 7th century in a predictable display of brazen Zionist historical ignorance. I corrected you and pointed out that Romans had taken the land from the Jewish Hasmonean dynasty centuries earlier and passed it on to the Byzantine Empire after the division of CE 330. Try to keep up.



You are a lost soul, so, keeping up with me is hopeless.  You are deflecting from the fact that Arabs invaded Palestine, originating from the Hejaz.



> As if that's necessarily a bad thing. Jews in al-Andalus were markedly better off than Muslims in Gaza today. The "Golden Age" refers to the "era of Muslim rule" under which the Jews lived and the societal framework in which their cultural development took place.



Gibberish.  You are simply blathering.

_Both Muslims and Jews built a civilization, based in Cordoba, known as Al-Andalus, which was more advanced than any civilization in Europe at that time. Jews were able to coexist peacefully with their neighbors; however, they were still treated as dhimmis, "People of the Book" (Jews and Christians) who are protected under Islamic law. [/quote]

Jews were massacred in Cordoba.




			Jews lived separately in aljamas (Jewish quarters). They were given administrative control over their communities and managed their own communal affairs. Jews had their own court system, known as the Bet Din. Rabbis served as judges and rendered both religious and civil legal opinions.
		
Click to expand...


Jews lived as third-class dhimmis.  Do not invent history.




			Islamic culture also influenced the Jews. Muslim and Jewish customs and practices became intertwined. For example, Arabic was used for prayers rather than Hebrew or Spanish. Before entering the synagogue, Jews washed their hands and feet, which is a practice done before entering a mosque. Arab melodies were used for Jewish songs. Jews wore the clothing style of their Moorish neighbors, although they were not allowed to wear silk or furs.
		
Click to expand...

_
Muslims slaughtered Jews beginning when Muhammad the pedophile massacred them in Medina and Khaybar.  Do not invent history.



> I find it amusing that you say things like this after demonstrating your ignorance of basic aspects of your own history.



Coming from you?  You're a total ignoramus.



> Who can blame them? We are all well aware of the fact that Israeli actions constituted both the long-term cause of the war, namely Israel's failure to life the blockade after Hamas put a halt to rocket and mortar attacks, and the short-term cause



Hamas is in a declared state of war with Israel.  Israel's blockade of Gaza is fully justified and compliant with international law.



> I like that, without meaning to, you made a distinction between reality and "history." I suppose that was a Freudian slip of sorts; it is clear to even the most casual observer that the Zionist version of history has nothing to do with reality at all.  [/quote[
> 
> You're engaged in Freudian analysis in a chat room?   You're wasting such brilliance.
> 
> ...



I live in Israel, where people live freely.  Israel is the only country in the Middle East where people are free.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> I live in Israel, where people live freely.


D'oh! What happened to the mansion in Saddle River, NJ, Jewbag? 

Didn't take long for that one to come out.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> I live in Israel, where people live freely.  Israel is the only country in the Middle East where people are free.



And eventually, the truth slips out.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Israel, where people live freely.
> ...



May people have property in both countries. My Uncle purchased a place in Tel Aviv and travels there for about month every other year! Glorious place. Many western do it. 

Didn't take you long to jump on the gravy train also!


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> May people have property in both countries. My Uncle purchased a place in Tel Aviv and travels there for about month every other year! Glorious place. Many western do it.
> 
> Didn't take you long to jump on the gravy train also!



For someone who sure talks about my time in college often, your butchering of the English language is horrible. I count three sentences at the very least which have errors.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Israel, where people live freely.
> ...



The concept of having multiple residences is beyond your comprehension?  How sad.



> Didn't take long for that one to come out.



Are you timing me, dunce?


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...



You'd think he would have mentioned property in foreign countries when he was listing his "accomplishments."


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> May people have property in both countries. My Uncle purchased a place in Tel Aviv and travels there for about month every other year! Glorious place. Many western do it.
> 
> Didn't take you long to jump on the gravy train also!



We have a residence in Herzliya.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> You'd think he would have mentioned property in foreign countries when he was listing his "accomplishments."



You mean bea actually has a list of "accomplishments" somewhere?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> For someone who sure talks about my time in college often, your butchering of the English language is horrible. I count three sentences at the very least which have errors.



"...butchering of the English language is horrible..." is poorly constructed on your part and  is redundant, to boot.

Maybe you should not criticize others' language skills.  Know what I mean?


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> The concept of having multiple residences is beyond your comprehension?  How sad.



You'll excuse me if I find it hard to believe that a Goldman Sachs executive can spend the better part of his Monday posting inanities on an online message board, Jewbacca. A Jewish investment banker? Come on, you can be more creative than that, I'm sure.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> "...butchering of the English language is horrible..." is poorly constructed on your part and  is redundant, to boot.
> 
> Maybe you should not criticize others' language skills.  Know what I mean?



Actually, it was repetitive on purpose. I wanted to bring home the point of how much the structure of those sentences sucked.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> You'd think he would have mentioned property in foreign countries when he was listing his "accomplishments."



You'd think your life would not be so empty and pathetic as to worry so much about me.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> You'll excuse me if I find it hard to believe that a Goldman Sachs executive can spend the better part of his Monday posting inanities on an online message board, Jewbacca. A Jewish investment banker? Come on, you can be more creative than that, I'm sure.



Maybe it's Bernie posting from jail?


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > You'd think he would have mentioned property in foreign countries when he was listing his "accomplishments."
> ...



Try not to piss your pants when you read them:



Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > good one. tell us about your custom made shirts again.
> ...





Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > probably not as many as the average daily intake of goyim blood you drink..
> ...





Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, you aren't.
> ...





Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the staggering ability of your shit talking when not hiding behind mom jokes, you **** heifer?
> ...


​


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Actually, it was repetitive on purpose. I wanted to bring home the point of how much the structure of those sentences sucked.



Actually, you were being redundant and now are looking foolish trying to rationalize weak command of the language.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > You'd think he would have mentioned property in foreign countries when he was listing his "accomplishments."
> ...


Indeed. We know that my life has at least some meaning because I don't feel the need to make things up about myself.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Indeed. We know that my life has at least some meaning because I don't feel the need to make things up about myself.



What meaning could your lousy life possibly have?  Rewriting history?


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam, perhaps he was listing off his Christmas wish List?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Kalam, perhaps he was listing off his Christmas wish List?



"Listing off" is redundant and demonstrates poor grammar.  "Listing" would have been adequate.

Tsk tsk.  My young daughter has better language skills.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. We know that my life has at least some meaning because I don't feel the need to make things up about myself.
> ...



Not exactly, Mr. Arabs-took-Israel-from-Jews. 

The fact that you need to speculate about my life lends credence to my belief that you have no life of your own. I am quite content, I assure you.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam, perhaps he was listing off his Christmas wish List?
> ...



i'm sure your daughter is every bit as real as your ferrari, custom made clothing, education and home(s). what a sad little unit you are.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Kalam, perhaps he was listing off his Christmas wish List?



Are you suggesting that he's not even Jewish? I'd believe it. All of the Jews I know personally are decent people.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam, perhaps he was listing off his Christmas wish List?
> ...



he may be JAFA from jaffa. is he a goldman sachs vp or a high powered jetsetting *CEO* of his own company?

i'm going with JAFA.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> i'm sure your daughter is every bit as real as your ferrari, custom made clothing, education and home(s). what a sad little unit you are.



I'm uninterested in what you are sure of.  What is certain is you are a loser who monitors a chat room for no compensation.  It just doesn't get more embarrassing.  You must have done something very bad in your previous life to deserve such humiliation.  LOL.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i'm sure your daughter is every bit as real as your ferrari, custom made clothing, education and home(s). what a sad little unit you are.
> ...



and yet, i'm still better off than you.

go figure.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> he may be JAFA from jaffa. is he a goldman sachs vp or a high powered jetsetting *CEO* of his own company?
> 
> i'm going with JAFA.



And, you are a chat room moderator who works for no pay.   You are a loser's loser.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> and yet, i'm still better off than you.
> 
> go figure.



You are a sad, pathetic loser in life, chat room moderator.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > he may be JAFA from jaffa. is he a goldman sachs vp or a high powered jetsetting *CEO* of his own company?
> ...



shouldn't you be catching the bus back to newark about now, JAFA?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> shouldn't you be catching the bus back to newark about now, JAFA?



I work from home, chat room boy.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > shouldn't you be catching the bus back to newark about now, JAFA?
> ...



of course you do. in jersey city.

 i'm sure *live chat* has been very, very good to you, too.

jews invented 900 numbers, you know. way to uphold the heritage.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> of course you do. in jersey city.
> 
> i'm sure *live chat* has been very, very good to you, too.
> 
> jews invented 900 numbers, you know. way to uphold the heritage.



The reason you are a chat room moderator is you're not very bright.  IP addresses do not correspond to one's place of residence, dumb dumb.  It merely signifies my IP provider has a presence in Jersey City.

Your are stupid even for a chat room moderator.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > of course you do. in jersey city.
> ...



yeah, verizon can't get anything closer than jersey city, due to snob zoning. you already explained that. funny, my ISP is a lot closer than 20 miles from where i live. of course, i actually live there. 

if you want to post lies, er, fantasies about yourself, melvin, it's no problem.

just don't expect anyone to be stupid enough to believe you.

otay? otay. have a nice night, herschel. see you around. 

thanks for playing.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

What's hilarious is Bea thinks he can really outsmart anyone.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> yeah, verizon can't get anything closer than jersey city, due to snob zoning. you already explained that. funny, my ISP is a lot closer than 20 miles from where i live. of course, i actually live there.
> 
> if you want to post lies, er, fantasies about yourself, melvin, it's no problem.
> 
> ...



Once, again, I own you, chat room boy.   You are clueless.

A little much-needed advice:  Perhaps, if you cared less about me and more about the downward spiral of your pitiful life, you'd be in better shape.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> What's hilarious is Bea thinks he can really outsmart anyone.



I out-smarted you on demonstrating your poor command of basic language skills, dunce.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> I out-smarted you on demonstrating your poor command of basic language skills, dunce.



How much does it cost to be that delusional on a daily basis? I mean this along with your wish list is hilarious.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> How much does it cost to be that delusional on a daily basis? I mean this along with your wish list is hilarious.



No, what is hilarious is your difficulty with simple sentence structure.  Sorry, I shouldn't make light of the mentally challenged.  Forgive me?


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> No, what is hilarious is your difficulty with simple sentence structure.  Sorry, I shouldn't make light of the mentally challenged.  Forgive me?



I agree, you really shouldn't make fun of yourself. It's an unhealthy habit.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> I agree, you really shouldn't make fun of yourself. It's an unhealthy habit.



That's the best you can do, moron?  Are you 10 years old, dunce?


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> That's the best you can do, moron?  Are you 10 years old, dunce?



 Careful, don't get too angry, might get something on that custom shirt of yours.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, you really shouldn't make fun of yourself. It's an unhealthy habit.
> ...



how are things in herzliya? 

and are you intentionally trying to make israeli's look bad?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> and are you intentionally trying to make israeli's look bad?



Shouldn't you be out walking the streets trying to earn a living?


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shouldn't you be out walking the streets trying to earn a living?



Would you like a bottle of water while you continue to dig your own grave?


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > and are you intentionally trying to make israeli's look bad?
> ...



i'd suggest you not ascribe your skill set to me.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> i'd suggest you not ascribe your skill set to me.



Had I done so, you would be in a far better station in life, you pig.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i'd suggest you not ascribe your skill set to me.
> ...



For an ostensible defender of Jewish interests, you sure are treating your sister in faith like dirt.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



she's not smart enough to figure out who she's talking to.... 

she's just embarrssing the hell out of herself. 

ah well...

maybe she's really your sister in faith and just trolling to make israelis look bad.

i can hope, right?


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i'd suggest you not ascribe your skill set to me.
> ...



again, stop projecting....


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> again, stop projecting....



You're over-complicating this.  This is merely a chat room.  Nobody is impressed with your pseudo-psychoanalyzing, you POS.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...



I considered that possibility. 

I hope that it isn't the case, but we have our fair share of freaks.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



everyone does! they're the relatives no one wants to talk about after the holiday party.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > again, stop projecting....
> ...



actually, you don't know anything about the people you're addressing...yet you're thumping around like a lunatic.

you're also the one making presumptions about people... 

personally, i think you're just a loser.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > again, stop projecting....
> ...



Yet we're supposed to be impressed by your fictitious investment banker gig and Ivy League education? Give me a break.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Yet we're supposed to be impressed by your fictitious investment banker gig and Ivy League education? Give me a break.



I'm a investment banker too.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



is that what it claims to be? 

lol... 

that really IS funny.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...



It gets better! 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-middle-east-general/95058-palestinians-unilateral-statehood-will-they-succeed-this-time-11.html#post1809086


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Yet we're supposed to be impressed by your fictitious investment banker gig and Ivy League education? Give me a break.



You would be impressed with someone who cleans toilet bowls for a living as it would be several steps up from your station in life.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> You would be impressed with someone who cleans toilet bowls for a living as it would be several steps up from your station in life.



A ha, you thought we wouldn't find the real you.



Tsk tsk.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> I'm a investment banker too.
> 
> View attachment 8995



Good idea to resort to cartoons and brief sentences--Less of a chance of botching up the language.  LOL.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...




i suppose it makes her feel better about being alone and drunk.

and of course it claims to have gone to Per Se on Saturday night.

Me? I think Per Se is overpriced and pretentious. *shrug*


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> A ha, you thought we wouldn't find the real you.
> 
> View attachment 8996
> 
> Tsk tsk.



So, in addition to having no grasp on basic language skills, you have grade school-level  humor?

How utterly embarrassing you are.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Yet we're supposed to be impressed by your fictitious investment banker gig and Ivy League education? Give me a break.
> ...



I thought you were an oil tycoon and the crown prince of Swaziland? Perhaps I have you confused with one of USMB's other eminent personages.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> i suppose it makes her feel better about being alone and drunk.
> 
> and of course it claims to have gone to Per Se on Saturday night.
> 
> Me? I think Per Se is overpriced and pretentious. *shrug*



Do the men who pay you to have sex with them also take you to nice restaurants?  Good for you, whore.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> I thought you were an oil tycoon and the crown prince of Swaziland? Perhaps I have you confused with one of USMB's other eminent personages.



Are you a sand monkey?


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Yet we're supposed to be impressed by your fictitious investment banker gig and Ivy League education? Give me a break.
> ...



nice hat.

is it custom?


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Yet we're supposed to be impressed by your fictitious investment banker gig and Ivy League education? Give me a break.
> ...



For someone who's so convinced that they're better off than I am, you sure are interested in what I do.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-middle-east-general/95058-palestinians-unilateral-statehood-will-they-succeed-this-time-11.html#post1809086



Pallies are just dirty bedouin peasants.  Even other Arabs call them excrement.  Then, again, pot calling kettle black.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were an oil tycoon and the crown prince of Swaziland? Perhaps I have you confused with one of USMB's other eminent personages.
> ...


I thought you were the one who lived in the Middle East.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> nice hat.
> 
> is it custom?



Took a break from your chat room modding duties?  LOL.  Must be stressful, eh?


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i suppose it makes her feel better about being alone and drunk.
> ...



do you always need to make yourself feel better about your sad little life by pretending other people are worse off than you?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> I thought you were the one who lived in the Middle East.



I live like a human in Israel, not like an Arab peasant.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were the one who lived in the Middle East.
> ...



If you say so, "sand monkey."


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > nice hat.
> ...



no. 
amusing, really. 
you seem a little keyed up, though.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> do you always need to make yourself feel better about your sad little life by pretending other people are worse off than you?



Well, I'm sorry if you're a prostitute, but, that's the life you have chosen.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> no.
> amusing, really.
> you seem a little keyed up, though.



I guess if you're brain dead, reading posts all day for no pay in a chat room really isn't stressful, after all.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > no.
> ...



you're far too modest.

 i'm sure when it comes to all things brain dead, you're quite the expert.

the israelis invented brain death, btw.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> If you say so, "sand monkey."



Sand monkees clean our pool and do other menial household tasks.   Only problem is they smell of camel dung.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > If you say so, "sand monkey."
> ...



Jews don't smell like camel dung. I think it's just you, dude.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> you're far too modest.
> 
> i'm sure when it comes to all things brain dead, you're quite the expert.
> 
> the israelis invented brain death, btw.



If you cannot respond with anything higher than a third grade-level of intellect, why even bother, chat room boy?  You just look even more foolish. 

Still obsessing on the success of Israelis, loser?  Must be tough going through life as a chat room mod knowing Israel is one of the most advanced countries in the world.

Chat room boy.  LOL


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Jews don't smell like camel dung. I think it's just you, dude.



You must be another dumb Arab.  How's life in the slow lane, Habib?


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

what an embarrassment you are.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalam said:


> I thought you were an oil tycoon and the crown prince of Swaziland? Perhaps I have you confused with one of USMB's other eminent personages.



Who says I'm not?


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> nice hat.
> 
> is it custom?



Sure is, it's from Rome. It cost $400.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > nice hat.
> ...



borselino?

wicked bahgin at four bills.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Sure is, it's from Rome. It cost $400.



Borsalinos are not quite that expensive.

Still, they cost more than your weekly take-home pay.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Who says I'm not?



Oil tycoons often have poor grammar, just as you do.  So, go for it, moron.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> borselino?
> 
> wicked bahgin at four bills.



Especially when it was made from the blood and tears of people.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Especially when it was made from the blood and tears of people.



Another poorly executed sentence?  Tsk tsk.  My adolescent daughter is more literate than you.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Sure is, it's from Rome. It cost $400.
> ...



you know less about hats than you do about cell phones.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> borselino?



Borsalino, not Borselino, dumb dumb.  Given your pay grade and station in life, I wouldn't expect you to know how to spell such a rarified article of clothing correctly.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> you know less about hats than you do about cell phones.



I don't wear hats, chat room boy.  At your income level, the Salvation Army is your primary source for clothes.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > borselino?
> ...



nice googling, but you should have checked the prices, fuckwit.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> correctly
> 
> nice googling, but you should have checked the prices, fuckwit.



I know how to spell Borsalino, chat room boy.  I've been to the store numerous times.

I'm a millionaire and you are a chat room moderator working for free.  Who's the fuckwit, again, boy?  LOL.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > correctly
> ...



that would be you.

fuckwit.

you should be proud as fuckwits are another israeli innovation.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> [that would be you.
> 
> fuckwit.
> 
> you should be proud as fuckwits are another israeli innovation.



That's the best retort you can muster, chat room boy?  Israel has more publically traded technology companies listed on NASDAQ than every other country, except the US.

How many technology companies have you founded, brainiac?


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> That's the best retort you can muster, chat room boy?  Israel has more publically traded technology companies listed on NASDAQ than every other country, except the US.
> 
> How many technology companies have you founded, brainiac?



42. Yourself?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> that would be you.
> 
> fuckwit.
> 
> you should be proud as fuckwits are another israeli innovation.



I live in a 10,000 sq ft. home and you're working for nothing reading posts all day. 
Who, again, is the fuckwit, chat room flunkie?


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > that would be you.
> ...



of course you do.

well, you've been a lot of fun, but it's time to go now.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> 42. Yourself?



42 is your IQ, flunkie.  Which is all that is required to read posts for no pay.  Loser.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> well, you've been a lot of fun, but it's time to go now.



Dragging your pathetic ass through the mud would be fun for a brain dead chat room flunkie.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > well, you've been a lot of fun, but it's time to go now.
> ...



g'night.

adjust your meds, otay?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

del said:


> g'night.
> 
> adjust your meds, otay?



Tough day reading posts, eh, chat room flunkie?  Get some rest.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > [that would be you.
> ...



chat room boy? what are you? at least he is what he says hje is


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> chat room boy? what are you? at least he is what he says hje is



And, you don't say what you are:  Skank and whore.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 14, 2009)

Surely it's Dev...look at the sign on date...

Dev gets banned and the next day this Mook turns up...c'mon guys...


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Surely it's Dev...look at the sign on date...
> 
> Dev gets banned and the next day this Mook turns up...c'mon guys...



I'd think dev would be more creative.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > and are you intentionally trying to make israeli's look bad?
> ...



and the gauntlet gets thrown down....





Don't sweat it, jillian... he's just reflecting on the scope of female employment during his street walking life.  If you notice, only the dirt poor motherfuckers ever try to brag about cars and homes as if it's supposed to impress someone.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Don't sweat it, jillian... he's just reflecting on the scope of female employment during his street walking life.  If you notice, only the dirt poor motherfuckers ever try to brag about cars and homes as if it's supposed to impress someone.



How many Egg McMuffins have you made so far today, sonny boy?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-middle-east-general/95058-palestinians-unilateral-statehood-will-they-succeed-this-time-11.html#post1809086
> ...



you are reaching DavidS levels of farcical forum input at this point.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> you are reaching DavidS levels of farcical forum input at this point.



Even other Arabs say Pallies are excrement.  They call them ignorant nomads.  LOL.  That's why Arab countries want nothing to do with them.  They're POS.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

jillian said:


> what an embarrassment you are.



very true.  I'd like to think that this dude is a stark contrast to your forum input while conveying the common nature of hatred across ANY culture.  Indeed, probably the greatest example that we are all equally capable of achieving the kind of hatred that kills.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> very true.  I'd like to think that this dude is a stark contrast to your forum input while conveying the common nature of hatred across ANY culture.  Indeed, probably the greatest example that we are all equally capable of achieving the kind of hatred that kills.



Coming for you, the reincarnation of Hitler?  Too funny.  What a total tool you are.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Don't sweat it, jillian... he's just reflecting on the scope of female employment during his street walking life.  If you notice, only the dirt poor motherfuckers ever try to brag about cars and homes as if it's supposed to impress someone.
> ...



not a single one.  

lemme guess... jews invented egg mcmuffins and you are looking for compensation somehow..


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > very true.  I'd like to think that this dude is a stark contrast to your forum input while conveying the common nature of hatred across ANY culture.  Indeed, probably the greatest example that we are all equally capable of achieving the kind of hatred that kills.
> ...



hearing a jew cry hitler at every corner is about as tired as the first 100 times you've claimed to have "pwned" someone.  Maybe you should go import some new material!


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> lemme guess... jews invented egg mcmuffins and you are looking for compensation somehow..



Jews have invented a great many items, from cures for disease to technologies.  Not Egg McMuffins, sonny boy.  But, your intellect is perfectly matched up to serve Egg McMuffins, you tool.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > lemme guess... jews invented egg mcmuffins and you are looking for compensation somehow..
> ...



Jews HAVE invented many things; but, so to has everyone else.  The punchline being that you seem to think that only jewish inventions count.  But hell... it's not as if you haven't already been harpooned by the stupidity of your own forum input in this thread already so..


maybe you can google yourself another round of impressive sounding possessions so that we can all keep envying your search engine hits.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Jews HAVE invented many things; but, so to has everyone else.  The punchline being that you seem to think that only jewish inventions count.  But hell... it's not as if you haven't already been harpooned by the stupidity of your own forum input in this thread already so..
> 
> 
> maybe you can google yourself another round of impressive sounding possessions so that we can all keep envying your search engine hits.



Jews have made contributions to the world disproportionate to the small percentage of the overall population represented by Jews.

For example. while there are only 13 million Jews in the world, 160 Jews have been awarded Nobel Prizes for significant achievements in science, literature and the arts.

In stark contrast, there are 1.5 BILLION Muslims in the world, but, only 3 Muslims have won Nobel Prizes.

Too bad there isn't a prize for terrorism, then, Muslims would win every award.  LOL

Too bad there isn't a prize for being a failure in life:  You would take first prize.  LOL


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> hearing a jew cry hitler at every corner is about as tired as the first 100 times you've claimed to have "pwned" someone.  Maybe you should go import some new material!



I have PWNED you each and every time.   You are a loser and a failure in life.  You are just a waste of life.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jews HAVE invented many things; but, so to has everyone else.  The punchline being that you seem to think that only jewish inventions count.  But hell... it's not as if you haven't already been harpooned by the stupidity of your own forum input in this thread already so..
> ...






whatever you say, zionazi.  Lord fucking knows that jews have never been known to wash each others hands and pull strings meant to prop of other JEWS!

reputations aren't always merely a stereotype, **** sauce.  

Feel free to convey exactly why it's so easy to lampoon the racism behind your master jewish race mentality.  It just makes the fact that you are only around because a Caucasian allows it that much funnier.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > hearing a jew cry hitler at every corner is about as tired as the first 100 times you've claimed to have "pwned" someone.  Maybe you should go import some new material!
> ...



yea yea yea.. even resident jews have pegged you as the joke you are every time you call someone else a lose, lil jew boy.  Trust me, the only thing you've pwned is your integrity around here.


Now go google another sports car that is supposed to impress us before someone comes along and gasses another 8 million of your future nobel prize winners.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> yea yea yea.. even resident jews have pegged you as the joke you are every time you call someone else a lose, lil jew boy.  Trust me, the only thing you've pwned is your integrity around here.



Trust me, you look like a complete tool.  And, I own you, bitch.



> Now go google another sports car that is supposed to impress us before someone comes along and gasses another 8 million of your future nobel prize winners.



Now, try to get a better job than flipping burgers, loser.  You worry too much about me and not enough about your pitiful life.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> whatever you say, zionazi.  Lord fucking knows that jews have never been known to wash each others hands and pull strings meant to prop of other JEWS!
> 
> reputations aren't always merely a stereotype, **** sauce.
> 
> Feel free to convey exactly why it's so easy to lampoon the racism behind your master jewish race mentality.  It just makes the fact that you are only around because a Caucasian allows it that much funnier.



You are jealous of Jews for their education, success and prosperity.  You are nothing in life and will always be a failed loser.

I own you, bitch.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > yea yea yea.. even resident jews have pegged you as the joke you are every time you call someone else a lose, lil jew boy.  Trust me, the only thing you've pwned is your integrity around here.
> ...



repeating it won't make it any more true kind like repeating the name of sports cars won't put one in your driveway, kikalicious.





and, again, the only thing you OWN is a nasal spray. 


Now, REPLY and show us all how much you actually care about my opinion of you!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > whatever you say, zionazi.  Lord fucking knows that jews have never been known to wash each others hands and pull strings meant to prop of other JEWS!
> ...



like I actually DID say, the only think I'm jealous of is your ability to inhale xylon B.  But, feel free to give a Caucasian another reason to cull your heard by millions.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> repeating it won't make it any more true kind like repeating the name of sports cars won't put one in your driveway, kikalicious.



No, repeating the truth gets under your skin, bitch.  Everyone knows I own you, bitch.

How is life earning minimum wage, loser boy?


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> like I actually DID say, the only think I'm jealous of is your ability to inhale xylon B.  But, feel free to give a Caucasian another reason to cull your heard by millions.  You've been put in your place before and it can happen again..



You're jealous of me and every other Jew for our families, education and success.  And, look at you--you're an illiterate, pathetic failure in life.  

Remember this, always:  I own you, bitch and everyone knows it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > chat room boy? what are you? at least he is what he says hje is
> ...



That isn't fair.  I doubt she's ever sucked a dick in her life.


----------



## del (Dec 15, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



yeah, your lead is safe.


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 15, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> That isn't fair.  I doubt she's ever sucked a dick in her life.



Which is the only way she'll ever see the inside of Per Se.  LOL


----------



## jillian (Dec 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> and the gauntlet gets thrown down....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh...not so much of a gauntlet.

i always know someone is prevaricating when they start to brag about their net worth and possessons. her pretending to have had dinner on saturday night at the most expensive restaurant in nyc on saturday eve just made it more pathetic.


----------



## jillian (Dec 15, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Bea39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



a comment like that creates an interesting quandry.

but first one would have to ask why you felt the need to be an anal orifice....


----------



## jillian (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't fair.  I doubt she's ever sucked a dick in her life.
> ...



there you go projecting again.... 

and i doubt you've ever been there. 

like i said, i thought it pretentious and overpriced....

but then again, i don't use search engines to create pretend realities like you do. *shrug*


----------



## random3434 (Dec 15, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > chat room boy? what are you? at least he is what he says hje is
> ...



Bea39, you are the ambassador of whatever it is you're trying to promote. Congratulations on being such a classy man/woman. With posts like these, how can others NOT agree with your viewpoints? 

Calling someone a _skank and whore _is the sign of a supreme intelligence  that has no peer.

I'm in awe of you.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm about 95% sure at this point that Bea is a troll. 100% sure that whoever bea is, sure is a pathetic creature.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 16, 2009)

jillian said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Bea39 said:
> ...


I saw the opportunity and took it.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> I'm about 95% sure at this point that Bea is a troll. 100% sure that whoever bea is, sure is a pathetic creature.



Only 95%, heck I prefer troll like you and Shogun over this guy!


----------



## Modbert (Dec 16, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Only 95%, heck I prefer troll like you and Shogun over this guy!



You would say that huh asshole? Wish for the deaths of any more children lately? God forbid I ever wished for the death of Jewish children, your ass would be crying so much in hypocrisy that Moses would have to part a new fucking sea.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 16, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Only 95%, heck I prefer troll like you and Shogun over this guy!
> ...



You support the deaths of Jewish children every time you post some fucking piece of sentimental bullshit for the poor Palestinians, you misinformed fuckhead.


----------



## del (Dec 16, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



who pissed in your kugel, shmendrick?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



yea dog!  don't you know that only JEWISH KIDS are worth humanitarian concerns??





spreading your concern to non-jews is DIRECTLY equivalent to stuffing a grenade in the diaper of a jewish baby.  No lie.  The Rabbi says so.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 16, 2009)

Shogun said:


> spreading your concern to non-jews is DIRECTLY equivalent to stuffing a grenade in the diaper of a jewish baby.  No lie.  The Rabbi says so.



And sad to say, you aren't over exaggerating.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 16, 2009)

longriver said:


> Palestinian's unilateral statehood: Will they succeed this time?


 
They'll have to wait in line behind the District of Columbia and Puerto Rico.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2009)

And, on that note I will take the opportunity to applaud jews like Jillian who, and i've been around this block many times, has never posted that jews are simply superior to everyone else just because they are jewish.  I appreciate the contrast between her perspective and the silly fucking garbage posted by Cocklord93.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Only 95%, heck I prefer troll like you and Shogun over this guy!
> ...



Wow nice twisting of words Dogshit! Although I wouldn't mind hearing about a car hitting you, but I have never wished for the death of children.

I rescind that post, I prefer Bea over Dogshit, who is increasing wasting his best years of chasing tail! Good job junior!


----------



## Modbert (Dec 16, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Wow nice twisting of words Dogshit! Although I wouldn't mind hearing about a car hitting you, but I have never wished for the death of children.
> 
> I rescind that post, I prefer Bea over Dogshit, who is increasing wasting his best years of chasing tail! Good job junior!



Posts #50 and #58.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-m...ttler-run-over-palestinian-4.html#post1786731

Your actions say otherwise fucktard. If I were a Jew I'd be ashamed of you.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow nice twisting of words Dogshit! Although I wouldn't mind hearing about a car hitting you, but I have never wished for the death of children.
> ...



Oh your talking about Rachael, hardly a child, but I make an exception for the worthless ****. 

I hope I get to piss on her grave one day!  Dogshit can you tell me where its locate?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 16, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Oh your talking about Rachael, hardly a child, but I make an exception for the worthless ****.
> 
> I hope I get to piss on her grave one day!



GHook, this is pretty low.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 16, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Oh your talking about Rachael, hardly a child, but I make an exception for the worthless ****.
> 
> I hope I get to piss on her grave one day!  Dogshit can you tell me where its locate?



Again, there will be a very cold corner waiting for you in Hell one day I'm sure.

How would you feel by the way if someone said such things about your child if he/she were to die?


----------



## jillian (Dec 16, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



which begs the question of why you would ignore the vile troll who's harassed everyone on this thread and instead take a pot shot at me.


----------



## jillian (Dec 16, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh your talking about Rachael, hardly a child, but I make an exception for the worthless ****.
> ...



Aside from the fact that my child wouldn't be defending terrorists, I never thought it appropriate to bulldoze houses.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 16, 2009)

jillian said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Because Bea is our troll.
And because while we find ourselves on the same side here your political values are despicable.  And for fun, of course.
So, what's the answer?


----------



## jillian (Dec 16, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



how is that troll on your side?

oh wait... you do troll the same lake. 

you want to make jews look bad too?

you do know that he/she/it made up everything it says,right, moron?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2009)

jillian said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





you know all too well what "SIDE" he's talking about, Jillian.


----------



## jillian (Dec 16, 2009)

Shogun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



well, i figure if all the loons think i suck then i'm doing just fine.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2009)

Fair enough.  Happy Sixth Night.

*
The Eight Nights of Hanukkah*

On the first night of Hanukkah, someone sent to me, a warm bagel topped with cream cheese.

On the second night of Hanukkah, someone sent to me, two matzoh balls and a warm bagel topped with cream cheese.

On the third night of Hanukkah, someone sent to me, three golden latkes, two matzoh balls, and a warm bagel topped with cream cheese.

On the fourth night of Hanukkah, someone sent to me, four pounds of corned beef, three golden latkes, two matzoh balls, and a warm bagel topped with cream cheese.

On the fifth night of Hanukkah, someone sent to me, five kosher dills, four pounds of corned beef, three golden latkes, two matzoh balls, and a warm bagel topped with cream cheese.

On the sixth night of Hanukkah, someone sent to me, six grandmas cooking, five kosher dills, four pounds of corned beef, three golden latkes, two matzoh balls, and a warm bagel topped with cream cheese.

On the seventh night of Hanukkah, someone sent to me, seven rabbis dancing, six grandmas cooking, five kosher dills,four pounds of corned beef, three golden latkes, two matzoh balls, and a warm bagel topped with cream cheese.

On the eighth night of Hanukkah, someone sent to me, eight fiddlers fiddling, seven rabbis dancing, six grandmas cooking, five kosher dills, four pounds of corned beef, three golden latkes, two matzoh balls, and a warm bagel topped with cream cheese.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2009)

repeat post.  Jesus fucking christ the board is having problems today.


----------



## jillian (Dec 16, 2009)

i know...it took me forever just to read your post.

thanks for the chanukah song. 

happy almost merry....


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 16, 2009)

jillian said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I agree with Jillian! Bea is being way to trollish. Amusing at times how he can keep up with Shogun's arrogance, but it gets old fast!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2009)

ghook thinks someone is keeping up with The Shogun of USMB.   classic.  I guess he gets the benefit of the doubt because he is jewish... even though he's got a mile deep mudhole stomped in his ass.




pssst... ghook..  it's "too" not "to".


----------



## Bea39 (Dec 16, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Fair enough.  Happy Sixth Night.
> 
> *
> The Eight Nights of Hanukkah*
> ...



Sucks being you, a failed loser in life, while Jews prosper.


----------



## jillian (Dec 17, 2009)

Bea39 said:


> Sucks being you, a failed loser in life, while Jews prosper.



and yet you're an abject failure who continues to make us look bad, troll.


----------

